# Bagels!



## Sally71 (May 19, 2016)

We are loving having the Libre, but sometimes it reveals some absolutely shocking information!

My daughter has just discovered bagels.  They sometimes have them at Breakfast Club at school, and I always wondered what all the fuss was about what is essentially a bun with a hole in it.  Having tried them however they are rather tasty!  And now my daughter has decided she likes them.  They are rather a lot of carbs but as she's on insulin we can cope, thought I...  Then I looked at the Libre trace and nearly died - after one of those her blood sugars skyrocket to at least the high teens faster than anything else we've yet come across!  No other bread has that drastic an effect, Rice Krispies were the only other thing so far that came close (haven't bought them since!).

Her blood sugar does come down again but I don't think spikes that huge are very good so I think bagels will be off the menu unless we can do some serious experimentation with bolus timing, to see if we can reduce the spike by waiting until the insulin has got going before she eats the bagel.  I did suggest buying wholemeal ones to see if they cause less of a spike, but daughter said she would refuse to eat them!

So I guess that's another point in favour of the Libre, I expect daughter's blood sugar to go up a bit after she's eaten but not that much, and I'd have been none the wiser without the Libre!


----------



## Stitch147 (May 19, 2016)

You can get bagel thins (i think they are kingsmill), might be worth a try


----------



## Stitch147 (May 19, 2016)

http://www.warburtons.co.uk/products/bagels-wraps-thins-pittas/thins/6-plain-thin-bagels


----------



## KookyCat (May 19, 2016)

What does she have on the bagel?  They're very low in fat so maybe that's why they're wreaking havoc.  I find them OK so long as they're smothered in butter or cream cheese!


----------



## trophywench (May 19, 2016)

The this are 24g CHO so what the heck are 'normal' ones?  40g or something equally horrific?   And yes, I've had them on savoury buffets served in halves, always with cream cheese for starters and then other things on top of that - smoked salmon being my fave!

However I do believe - well no, I know! - you can also get sweet bagels - so best to check which these are, Sally!


----------



## DeusXM (May 19, 2016)

I too also have a nightmare with bagels, which is a real pain as I love one with bacon and cheese, or pastrami, cheese and mustard. Sadly, they're on my no-go list.

Have you had a change to test out baguettes yet? They are probably my all-time worst - they raise me up as quickly and as high as an entire pack of Haribo and they just don't stop for 4 hours or so. Seriously, I've had a small French stick as a sandwich and even with 30u of Novorapid on board I was only just flying under 10 mmol/l the whole time.


----------



## Sally71 (May 20, 2016)

They are just the plain ones, 45g carb which is a bit  but we manage to cope with kids' parties occasionally which are essentially a massive carb-fest!  I expected a rise, it just took me unawares how far and how quickly it went up!  She eats them just with butter on.

Thanks for the tip about the thin ones @Stitch147 - I'll look out for those!

@DeusXM you have just completely put me off baguettes


----------



## Bloden (May 20, 2016)

Bagels, boo hoo, love em but they spike me sky-high. I suppose it's easier with a pump. Can't eat ANY white bread either...pure rocket fuel. M&S have wholemeal bagels - would they be slower to digest? I lived in Melbourne years ago, in the Jewish area, and there was a Jewish bakery just down the road. They sold boiled bagels...OMG...I think I put on about a stone in the 5 months I was living there. YUM!


----------



## Sally71 (May 21, 2016)

Yay! Another bagel tonight, white full size, but we waited 20 mins between doing the bolus and eating, and the spike was nowhere near as big  will try 30 mins next time!
I'm happy, and so is daughter because hopefully bagels won't have to be banned!
Now I've just got to work out how to pull off the same trick with certain breakfast cereals.  Waiting 20 mins before breakfast could be tricky...


----------



## DiaBethic (Jul 6, 2016)

Hi @Sally71 - Sorry to post off topic of the thread but I'm new to the site and I'm not sure where else to post! Annette commented on my first thread about waterproofing the libre sensor and mentioned your daughter used tegaderm? I was just wondering how this worked out for you? I'm going on holiday soon and would like to go swimming for longer than 30 minutes at a time! - Thanks, Beth


----------



## Robin (Jul 6, 2016)

DiaBethic said:


> Hi Sally - Sorry to post off topic of the thread but I'm new to the site and I'm not sure where else to post! Annette commented on my first thread about waterproofing the libre sensor and mentioned your daughter used tegaderm? I was just wondering how this worked out for you? I'm going on holiday soon and would like to go swimming for longer than 30 minutes at a time! - Thanks, Beth


Hi Beth, and welcome to the forum. The best way I've found to attract someone's attention is to put a @ before their user name, as in @Sally71 then this will send them an alert that you've asked something relevant to them.


----------



## Ljc (Jul 6, 2016)

Robin said:


> Hi Beth, and welcome to the forum. The best way I've found to attract someone's attention is to put a @ before their user name, as in @Sally71 then this will send them an alert that you've asked something relevant to them.


@Robin  thanks , I've seen this several times on these forums and wondered why


----------

